# ورشه خراطه وثقب تقارير



## en walid (27 مارس 2010)

ورشه خراطه وثقب ده رابط ورشه الخراطه وهي عباره عن شيتات مختصره وسهله 
كنت بقدمه أتفضلو الرابط

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=80QMTK8R





والاحسن تشوفو الحاجه دي عملي لسهوله الاستيعاب ده لينك ورشه الثقب وأنتظرو الخراطه 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RECON5B2

*إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ النحاس وجلاؤها الإستغفار*


----------



## tito_gearbox (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وليد الموضوع جميل جدا وارجو المزيد


----------

